# Cant centre boot over board due to binding



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mAK10 said:


> Hi Guys
> Got a new setup at the end of last season and its been stashed away waiting for this year. Iv set the board up and even with the bindings set as far towards the toe side as they can go i still end up with approx 1.5-2 inches of heel overhang and no toe overhang. (See pics)
> 
> 
> ...


You should be in a medium binding. That said, are your mounting plates like this || or like this = to your board? (parallel or perpendicular)?


----------



## mAK10 (Jan 24, 2017)

thanks for the quick reply

i have edited the post to include the pictures now i have enough posts......should show everything clearly i hope

mounts are like this ll and adjusted in the rear most holes, so they are as far toeside as possible


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Are the Missions a "Reflex" binding? If so,... your only real option is to see if a different sized binding will center up better. (...or try them on a different board. That was my solution.). This is fairly common with the Reflex disks. 

Do a furum search on centering Burton/Reflex bindings. Iir, There a several threads discussing it.


----------



## mAK10 (Jan 24, 2017)

yea they are reflex bindings with the smaller base plate and only three adjustment holes.

I had a search around before posting and most people seem to have questions with regards to evening out their overhang and the limited adjustment.....i can't get any toe overhang, its like i need and extra hole as opposed to finer adjustment between them


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Call Burton they have a offset disk for re-flex bindings they will send you for free.


----------



## mAK10 (Jan 24, 2017)

thanks for the suggestion i called burton and they have said that the disc i have is the only option for they do...no offset disc unfortunately.

So my question is i guess....is it time to get a new set of bindings? the heel overhang/imbalance is too much yea?


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

When I emailed Burton about it they sent me two pairs of discs that you can adjust toe-heel so I don't understand why they won't give you a pair.

That said, it was a bit of hassle to explain to the girl what I needed and she sent me the wrong discs the first time.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah same with me I had to spend almost 15 mins on the phone talking Crayola style to the rep also. This was also when the gensis first came out so maybe they don't have any more.


----------



## mAK10 (Jan 24, 2017)

Anyone have any pics of the types of reflex discs you are talking about?

These are the ones I am currently using which burton state are the only ones available.....you can see how I have them mounted in the link in the first post

https://www.burton.com/static/scene7/is/image/Burton/12485100001_1?$b2-xl-1x$


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You have already exhausted your options with that binding.

As Deacon said, you should be in a medium. Burton bindings have been my go to for years, but due to the lack of adjustability, you have to actually buy them in the correct size.

11US is the true in-between problem size.

Again you should be in a medium burton on US10 (UK9).

Unless I've mis-mathed sizing, but I'm pretty familiar with these binders and re-flex discs.

I have a medium pair of lightly used Malavitas i'd let go pretty cheap. (which is not my purpose here, just saying its an option)

Theres really no other way to slice it. (there is no magic disc ur missing afaik)


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

mAK10 said:


> Anyone have any pics of the types of reflex discs you are talking about?
> 
> These are the ones I am currently using which burton state are the only ones available.....you can see how I have them mounted in the link in the first post
> 
> https://www.burton.com/static/scene7/is/image/Burton/12485100001_1?$b2-xl-1x$


You have the right disc. I thought you had the one that's adjustable the other way with the holes postioned 90 degrees from that one. Too bad. Sell your bindings and get the right size.


----------



## mAK10 (Jan 24, 2017)

I feared as much.....Cheers


----------

